# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #208 (02/2018)



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Dezember 2017)

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2018 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (viel zu selten, zwischen den Jahren aber dann doch) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 03. Januar 2018 am Kiosk und digital ab dem 29. Dezember um 14:00 Uhr für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 02/2018 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## Christoph1717 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe mein Heft schon gestern bekommen. 
eine ganze Woche vor dem 3. Januar, das ist selten.
Meist kommt es Samstag, teilweise auch mal Mo- Mi


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Dezember 2017)

Moin!

Das freut uns, denn wir haben's Feiertage-bedingt bereits am 15. Dezember, also vor einer gefühlten Ewigkeit, zur Druckerei gegeben. Was hat dir am besten gefallen? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## BikeRider (2. Januar 2018)

Ich freue mich schon aufs Magazin Morgen


----------



## .::ASDF::. (2. Januar 2018)

Gibt es auch wieder das Jahresarchiv auf der DVD oder kommt das noch?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Januar 2018)

Ahoi,

das wird voraussichtlich erst in der 04/2018 enthalten sein. Siehe auch hier: Jahresarchiv 2017 als pdf

Beste Grüße,
Raff


----------



## noxious (2. Januar 2018)

Wird der in 01/18 angekündigte Streamingpart in der 03/18 nachgeholt?

Habe momentan einen i5 6600K und überlege wegen HT auf einen i7 7700K zu wechseln. Über die Auswirkungen von HT auf Streaming liest man aber sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen im Netz. Wäre also interessant zu wissen, ob bei gleichem Takt mit OBS eine Leistungssteigerung durch HT möglich ist. Sonst würde es auch reichen den i5 einfach zu overclocken.


----------



## BikeRider (8. Januar 2018)

Der Linux Artikel hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Wäre schön, wenn es ab jetzt öfter was zum Thema Linus zu lesen geben würde.


----------



## RawMangoJuli (9. Januar 2018)

gibts eig nen Grund warum Deponia für Steam is obwohl es an sich DRM frei ist?


----------



## Sonmace (10. Januar 2018)

Also bei der Marktsituation und den kommenden update in kürze seitens NVIDA wer interessiert sich da jetzt für eine neue Graka ?
Nur jemand der entweder keine Ahnung oder zuviel Geld hat.


----------



## BikeRider (12. Januar 2018)

RawMangoJuli schrieb:


> gibts eig nen Grund warum Deponia für Steam is obwohl es an sich DRM frei ist?



Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Januar 2018)

Bei den Vollversionen können wir uns nicht einfach irgendwas aus den Publisherkatalogen aussuchen. Da stehen oft langwierige Verhandlungen im Hintergrund und oft bestehen die Rechteinhaber darauf, nur eine DRM-gebundene Version an uns zu lizenzieren. Wir versuchen nach Möglichkeit natürlich, das zu verhindern - zumal es für uns natürlich auch günstiger wäre, auf die Codekarte verzichten zu können - aber das klappt leider nicht immer oder auch nur so oft wie wir es gern hätten. Bei manchen Vollversionen ist es auch so, dass die _Anzahl_ der Aktivierungen getrackt wird und unsere Lizenzierungskosten danach berechnet werden.


----------



## ThomasGeist (17. Januar 2018)

Habe mir das Heft zugelegt, weil ich ganz besonders an den Grafikkarten Testergebnissen mit Capture One 11 interessiert bin. Leider ist dazu aber kaum etwas gelistet - die Games bekommen alle ihre Bewertung, C1 aber nicht.

Sind die Ergebnisse irgendwo aufgelistet?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (18. Januar 2018)

Moin!



ThomasGeist schrieb:


> Habe mir das Heft zugelegt, weil ich ganz besonders an den Grafikkarten Testergebnissen mit Capture One 11 interessiert bin. Leider ist dazu aber kaum etwas gelistet - die Games bekommen alle ihre Bewertung, C1 aber nicht.
> 
> Sind die Ergebnisse irgendwo aufgelistet?



In der PCGH 02/2018 haben wir den neuen Parcours zwar recht ausführlich vorgestellt, die vollständige Analyse aller Daten (mit weiteren Vergleichskarten und Empfehlungen) folgt jedoch erst in der 03. 

Allerdings haben wir die Benchmarks mittlerweile online veröffentlicht – inklusive Capture One 11 – viel Spaß: Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2018: 12 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich [Mega-Update] 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## mimamutzel (19. Januar 2018)

Moin, hab mal ne Frage:
ich habe seit kurzem von einer Fury X auf die Gainward GTX 1080 Phönix (@ 2050MHz) aufgerüstet. Ich spiele in WQHD (2560x1440p), dennoch komme ich in sehr vielen Spielen (BF1, GTA V, BF4, The Witcher 3, ...) ins CPU Limit. Vor allem in BF1 ist die Graka nur zu 60% ausgelastet. Meine Fury X, die ich vor ein paar Tagen noch hatte war fast immer zu 99% ausgelastet. Eigentlich müsste der Xeon ja noch ausreichen, ist ja theoretisch nix anderes als ein i7. Die Graka ist auch nicht irgendwie defekt, spiele ich testweise mit Supersampling (Auf 5120x2880p) wird die Graka ordnungsgemäß voll ausgelastet (99%). Oder könnte es am Ram liegen? Habe 8GB DDR3 1333er im Dual Channel laufen. Habt ihr Ideen, wie ich mein Problem lösen kann? Wäre ja schade um die 1080 wenn die nicht gefordert wird.

Mfg mimamutzel


----------



## kmf (19. Januar 2018)

Da habe ich mich wohl richtig entschieden, als ich letztes Jahr mir die MSI Gaming X 1080Ti zugelegt hab. Weil ich hab auf Raffs Tests vertraut ... 

Was haben mich damals einige User drauf hingewiesen, dass es doch bessere Karten von anderen Herstellern gibt. Die MSI habe laut einschlägigen Tests eine schlechte Kühllösung. 

Anlass war wohl dies: Ubersicht und Vergleich: Alle bisher getesteten Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti

Verteidigt habe ich meine Karte mit diesem Posting


----------



## Gast1666645802 (20. Januar 2018)

Hat sie auch. Nur dass MSI mittlerweile nachgebessert hat. Die Trio war nur ein Testballon, die neuen Kühler werden diese Layoutfehler (Memory-VRM direkt neben dem RAM und Kühlung über gleichen Frame in unmittelbarer  Nachbarschaft) nicht mehr haben. Ich habe mit dem Thermal Engineer mittlerweile hier im Lab gesessen


----------



## leaderwhite (31. Januar 2018)

erstma gegönnt > hammer teil


----------



## waternooby (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

eine Frage die mich grad nicht mehr loslässt, da ich trotz stundenlangem Nachrechnen mit Excel auf keinen grünen Zweig gekommen bin: Was stellt die schwarze Halbgerade in der Preis-Leistungsgrafik im großen Grafikkartentest dar?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (14. Februar 2018)

Moin waternooby,

Dabei handelt es sich um die lineare Trendlinie, die Excel aus den Werten bildet.


----------

